# Water pump



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi all. 

For some reason or other the water pump on our van has decided to imitate Cozy Powell's drumming techniques.

It has gone from "fairly" quiet to, and I quote my wife..."ashamed to go to the loo in the night as everyone in a 6 mile radius will know what I am doing".  

Does anyone know why this would suddenly start happening? Oh, and the pressure doesn't feel quite as powerful.

As always.......your help appreciated.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Check if it is sucking in air from anywhere (like the top of the connecting hose in the tank) Top the tank right up and see if it quietens a little. or check the hose manually.

Make sure the filter has been replaced and isn't blocked. If all is ok, you will need a new pump, which is a dead easy job! They range from £10-40 depending on type and volume and take around 10 mins to fit. Do the filter at the same time - another £7


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Assuming it is outside the tank (not submersible) then check the mounting has not come loose.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Tape down the pipework on either side of the pump with gaffer tape.

The noise is caused by the pump pulsations making the flexible pipes jump up and down on the floor.

I did mine and now have to stick my head in the wardrobe to hear if the pump is on or not.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for that peeps. I will get stuck in when my van comes out of storage at the weekend.


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Also*

Also check your tap sprinklers, using a small screwdriver or knife, remove the sprinkler heads from the taps and check for limescale, this causes back pressure, reduced pressure and pump chatter.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Hi No. 6,

Nothing to do with water pumps, I just like the avatar. I suppose you haven't got a green and yellow series 2 Lotus Seven in the garage.....

Be seeing you.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

eribiste said:


> Hi No. 6,
> 
> Nothing to do with water pumps, I just like the avatar. I suppose you haven't got a green and yellow series 2 Lotus Seven in the garage.....
> 
> Be seeing you.


Hi eribiste.....chance would be a fine thing. Glad you like the avatar 

Be seeing you


----------

